
Show HN: Wololo CI/CD and release management for the gaming industry - jjdelannoy
https://www.wololoci.com
======
jjdelannoy
Hello HN community we're proud to launch our CI/CD platform focused on the
gaming industry if you wanna get early access just ping me or join via our
website.

Cheers, Jean

